# CUSTOM PAINTER



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

FROM CANDYS,PEARLS,GHOST PATTERNS,FLAKES,GRAPHICS, BODY WORK,CALL FRANK AT 323-206-8396 IM MOBILE!!! CALL FOR THE BEST PRICES IN TOWN


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

LAST MONTH I PAINTED THIS CUTLASS!! AND ADDED MORE PATTERNS THIS MONTH I WILL POST MORE!!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Good Prices!!! Can't beat it!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD PRICES ON CUSTOM PAINT JOBS!!!!


----------



## 84ELCORICK (Dec 29, 2007)

what do u think u will chaRGE TO PAINT AN ELCO...BASICALLY JUST READY TO PAINT NO MOLDINGS R ON THE CAR??? PM ME THANKS


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Sep 8 2008, 09:15 AM~11547251
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I REALLY LIKE YOUR WORK HOMEY IM SENDING MY 93 CADI DOWN TO THE L.A AREA....FOR CUSTOM WORK IT DOEST HAVE NO PINPSTRIPPING ITS JUST GOT THE PAINT ON IT.....WILL DROP YOU A CALL :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ANY ONE NEED A GOOD PAINT JOB AND REALLY GOOD PRICE HIT ME UP 323-206-8396~FRANK LOW PRICES!!!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES+Sep 8 2008, 09:31 AM~11547373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *Nice Cutty!!! I seen it last weekend in Whittier up for sale. Any trades? lol...*


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 8 2008, 10:55 AM~11812129
> *ANY ONE NEED A GOOD PAINT JOB AND REALLY GOOD PRICE HIT ME UP 323-206-8396~FRANK LOW PRICES!!!!!
> *


 *You do pinstripping???*


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

check your PMs dude


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

~ BUMP~ NO BODY SERIOUS ON HERE~


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Sep 8 2008, 08:40 AM~11547007
> *FROM CANDYS,PEARLS,GHOST PATTERNS,FLAKES,GRAPHICS, BODY WORK,CALL FRANK AT 323-206-8396 IM MOBILE!!! CALL FOR THE BEST PRICES IN TOWN
> *


WHERE ITS THIS HOMAY LOCATED????WHAT CITY?


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

HES LOCATED IN LOS ANGELES. I MET THE HOME BOY HES FIRME AND DOES GOOD WORK


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ANY BODY NEED A GOOD CUSTOM PAINTER REALLY GOOD PRICES!! WORK IS VERY SLOW AS OF RIGHT NOW, I KNOW EVERY ONE IS BROKE BUT I COULD WORK ON A PAYMENT PLAN IF YOU WANT!!! 323-206-8396 FRANK THANKS!!!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 camino (Oct 26, 2008)

hey frank in the begin of january i hit u up so u could give me a estimate on painting my 78 el co i want it white with a red peral two small small dents on hood and i wanted to see if u could molded in the bed rail molding i seen one it look clean but i hop u hook me up i hit u up in january i waiting for income taxe money.pm your number


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ANY BODY NEED A GOOD PAINTER CALL FRANK AT 323-206-8396~ LA COUNTY AREA!!!!


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

nice work


----------



## big nate (Nov 13, 2008)

nice work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T
 



PM SENT


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cruzin_87 (Feb 7, 2009)

do u guys do airbrush graphicz? i want to get one the hood of my car: a topless girl with a shotgun between her titties pointing under her chin and above the in smoking white letter for it to say "suicidal" how much would something like that be?


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

was up its frank my 68 is looking good cant wait to finish it .


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Nov 5 2008, 01:46 PM~12071456
> *~ BUMP~  NO BODY SERIOUS ON HERE~
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT WHATS UP FRANK JUST CALL U TODAY HOPEFULLY U WILL STOP BY TOMARROW!!


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

THANKS FOR STOPPING BY TODAY FRANK !! HOPEFULLY WE WILL GET STARTED SOON!!!!..U GOT SOME GOOD IDEAS FOR MY ELCO!!!!


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1964ssSF (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Mar 6 2009, 09:39 PM~13206397
> *was up its frank my 68 is looking good cant wait to finish it .
> *


any pics?


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHORIZO (May 3, 2009)

HOW MUCH TO BLOCK A CAR AND PAINT A STRAIGHT CANDY


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Sep 8 2008, 09:32 AM~11547385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass paint


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

can you pm me on cost of repaint


----------



## 1947chevvy (Mar 22, 2009)

do you work out of your house or a shop.......looks like backyard status..you work looks clean, just leary leavn my ride at someons house


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP~


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

READY FOR WORK~ ANY ONE NEED A CUSTOM PAINT JOB MY PRICES ARE CHEAP!! CALL ME 323-206-8396 FRANK


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

Frank is painting my 63 will post before and after pics soon


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought a black '63 impala that's been painted within the last year but was never buffed out so it has orange peel. 

How much would it cost to get buffed? I don't plant to do it very soon but would like an estimate.


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

THIS CAR WAS DONE LAST MONTH~


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

NEW PICTURES COMEING SOON~


----------



## solow72 (Aug 9, 2009)

can u pm me your price ranges. i have a 72 impala i want candy painted and my cousin has 59 fairlane that he wants paint. the 72 is in orange county and the 59 is in victorville


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Aug 9 2009, 02:18 PM~14717818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this fucken patterns looks like the top on my 68.......oh shit same painter


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

homeboy painted my 63


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

IM happy with his work homeboy frank got down


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Aug 26 2009, 03:00 PM~14889258
> *this fucken patterns looks like the top on my 68.......oh shit same painter
> *




X2 THE SAME :0


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 14 2009, 12:59 AM~15073523
> *X2  THE SAME  :0
> *


thats why that shit is comming off


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Sep 16 2009, 03:35 PM~15100762
> *thats why that shit is comming off
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE WORK BRO, I'M ALSO IN NEED OF A PAINT JOB. :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones is whats up davie :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1947chevvy_@May 4 2009, 03:54 PM~13783109
> *do you work out of your house or a shop.......looks like backyard status..you work looks clean, just leary leavn my ride at someons house
> *


makes good sense...... work does look good though.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## puppet (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Oct 16 2008, 11:34 AM~11881814
> *You do pinstripping???
> *


Call Walt for pinstriping


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Aug 9 2009, 02:18 PM~14717818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: joes car looks good


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

JUST FINISHED MY CUTTY~ FRANKS CREATIONS~


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15251281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

LOOKING FIRME, :thumbsup::thumbsup: PM sent Frank


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP KEEPING THIS SHIT ON TOP~


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15251281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TOP...HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT???


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

THIS IS SOME NEW PICTURES~ ASS OF RIGHT NOW~ DON'T HATE"


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

WE ALSO DO BUMPER KITS HERE







IS ONE ~


----------



## KIR#1_BUMPERKINGS (Jul 30, 2007)

Good ass work!! I got a cutlass sedan i need to get painted. Where u located and when can i bring da car to get an estimate?


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

how much?? needs some alignment of fenders & hood Still bodyworkprimer is starting to crack. would like some simple patterns on side of body or on roof if not that a flaked out roof 


















LIKE THIS the color i want is ppg code A72 charcoal grey it doesnt have to be ppg paint PM ME


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 16 2009, 10:33 AM~15377520
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CAR LOOKS GOOD, IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AT DUKES CRUISE NIGHT YESTURDAY


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP~


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

NEW PICTURES WITH PINSTRIPE/ GOLD LEAF BY CURLY'S


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

i got $300 on the tail lights!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

CALL 4 A GOOD DEAL


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

READY 4 BUSINESS JUST CALL 323-206-8396 FRANK


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Aug 9 2009, 02:18 PM~14717818
> *
> 
> 
> ...






































THIS WAS ALL DONE BY FRANK.... KNOW IS ALL COMMING "OFF" PICTURES COMMING SOON


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: THIS GUY DOES WHAT EVER HE WANTS ON PATTERNS.....I ASK HIM NOTHING BUT SOLIDS AND FLAKE UNDERNEATH THE PATTERNS AND THIS WHAT HE DID..


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

WHAT A WASTE OF $$$$$$$$


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Mar 9 2010, 01:52 PM~16839625
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  THIS GUY DOES WHAT EVER HE WANTS ON PATTERNS.....I ASK HIM NOTHING BUT SOLIDS AND FLAKE UNDERNEATH THE PATTERNS AND THIS WHAT HE DID..
> 
> 
> ...



How much did he charge you for the job?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Mar 9 2010, 06:55 PM~16843253
> *How much did he charge you for the job??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HE CHARGE ME $1500. FOR BODY WORK PLUS NOW I GOT TO PAY ANOTHER $1000.TO FIX ALL HIS SHIT AND PAID HIM $800..JUST FOR THE PATTERNS IM THEIR ARE STILL COMMING OFF. AS U CAN SEE IN THE PICTURE THE WORK UNDERNEATH IS ALL FUCK UP BECAUSE HE WOULD SAY THE WINDOW MOLDING COVER IT......


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

OH SHIZZLE DAM, I WAS GOING TO HIT HIM UP FOR WORK ON MY 65 IMPALA, DAM MAN SORRY TO HEAR THAT SHIT I WOULD'T BE HAPPY EITHER, THANKS FOR THE INFO, HOPE HE MAKES IT RIGHT :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Mar 12 2010, 05:57 PM~16874081
> *OH SHIZZLE  DAM, I WAS GOING TO HIT HIM UP FOR WORK ON MY 65 IMPALA,  DAM MAN SORRY TO HEAR THAT  SHIT  I WOULD'T BE HAPPY EITHER, THANKS FOR THE INFO, HOPE HE MAKES IT RIGHT  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


NO THAT FOOL AINT DOING IT NO MORE..


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

FRANK PAINTED MY HOMIE'S MONTE CARLOS AND THAT PAINT JOB GOT FUCK UP.


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bmack_@Mar 14 2010, 06:13 PM~16889235
> *FRANK PAINTED MY HOMIE'S MONTE CARLOS AND THAT PAINT JOB GOT FUCK UP.
> *


ANYMORE FUCK UP WORK FROM FRANK GO AHEAD AND POST IT UP.....I WOULD NEVER DRIVE THIS RIDE WHE



































N THEIRS 3 SAME PAINT JOBS.....THE LAST PIC IS MINE BUT THE PATTERNS CAME OFF ALREADY


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

AND HE USE THE SAME PATTERNS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bmack_@Mar 17 2010, 09:43 AM~16915995
> *AND HE USE THE SAME PATTERNS  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


NOT JUST THE PATTERS IT LOOKS LIKE HE USED THE SAME LACED FABRIC FOR MINE AND HIS BROWN CUTLASS


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

FUCK THE HATER BECUSED MY BROTHER MAKING HIS$$


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Sep 8 2008, 09:15 AM~11547251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 this bitch is bad homie idc wut ppl say keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## BARNEY 09 (Sep 3, 2009)

the vato getting down on my ride so let the hatters hate :thumbsup:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BARNEY 09_@Mar 25 2010, 09:13 AM~16996453
> *the vato getting down on my ride so let the hatters hate :thumbsup:
> *


until you see the same shit on yours


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

LET THE HATERS HATE :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

THIS HOW WE DO IT~


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ANYONE NEED A CUSTOM PAINT JOB 4 SUMMER GOOD PRICES~ CALL FRANK AT 323-206-8396~~~~


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:twak: :thumbsdown: don't even think about it :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

NEW PAINT JOBS AUGUST 2010.... GOOD PRICES ON CANDY PAINT JOBS CALL FOR A CHEAP PRICE FOR YOUR BUDGETT...323-206-8396 FRANK...


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

HALF ASS WORK BUY THIS VATO ,LIKE PULLING TEETH TO GET HIM TO FINISH A PAINT JOB :thumbsdown: :nono: :rant: CHECK THE OLD POST ON HERE TO SEE WHAT OTHER PEOPLE SAY


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:wow: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

FUCK ALL YOU HATERS...YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY CALL ME.........ONLY BICTHES RUN THERE MOUTH.....


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

buyer beware
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=549992


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link

come check out and download some free good jamz


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## island_rider (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Sep 16 2009, 02:35 PM~15100762
> *thats why that shit is comming off
> *


thats why im repainting my cutlass,he work is good but his patterns are all the same


----------



## island_rider (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Mar 9 2010, 11:52 AM~16839625
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  THIS GUY DOES WHAT EVER HE WANTS ON PATTERNS.....I ASK HIM NOTHING BUT SOLIDS AND FLAKE UNDERNEATH THE PATTERNS AND THIS WHAT HE DID..
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the roof on my blue cutlass :angry:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

TTT :0 :uh:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

TTT :wow:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

YOU GUYS KEEP ON TALKING ABOUT HIS PATTERNS BUT STILL GETTING THEM... AS LONG AS PEOPLE JOCK IT.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Oct 14 2010, 12:38 PM~18809130
> *YOU GUYS KEEP ON TALKING ABOUT HIS PATTERNS BUT STILL GETTING THEM...  AS LONG AS PEOPLE JOCK IT.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


id like to have my motors i paid you for,anytime now..


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Sep 8 2008, 09:15 AM~11547251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Nov 12 2009, 11:29 AM~15644703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

2010 ~2011 WORK..........


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Sep 12 2010, 09:50 PM~18552365
> *HALF ASS WORK BUY THIS VATO ,LIKE PULLING TEETH TO GET HIM TO FINISH A  PAINT JOB :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :rant: CHECK THE OLD POST ON HERE TO SEE WHAT OTHER PEOPLE SAY
> *


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOUR SELF...YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GOT...


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP.,,,TO THE TOP...


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 26 2011, 09:59 AM~19702317
> *BUMP.,,,TO THE TOP...
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## YOUS A BITCH (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 11 2011, 09:48 AM~19565930
> *KEEP YOUR COMMENTS TO YOUR SELF...YOU PAY FOR WHAT YOU GOT...
> *


:uh: I was gonna hit homeboy up but after everyones complaints and his own people saying u pay for what u got idk... That shit sounds like if they shady ass fuck... And they want ppl to keep their comments to urselves why is that? For nobody can find out the truth... I bet if it was good comments he wouldn't tell anyone to shut the fuck up.. I'm jus saying


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by YOUS A BITCH_@Feb 24 2011, 09:18 AM~19949097
> *:uh: I was gonna hit homeboy up but after everyones complaints and his own people saying u pay for what u got idk... That shit sounds like if they shady ass fuck... And they want ppl to keep their comments to urselves  why is that? For nobody can find out the truth... I bet if it was good comments he wouldn't tell anyone to shut the fuck up.. I'm jus saying
> *


when this guy gave me a price for body work he told $1500. and i agreed after couple of weeks that he had been working on it i would notice that all my shit was not line up so i brought it to his attention he said that was not his job that i had to hire some1 else to aligned it .... :nono: :nono:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY CALL ME 626-675-3536.. DAVID...MY BROTHER WORK IS GOOD YOU GOT WHAT YOU PAYED FOR THE PATTERNES OUT ROOF HE DID WAS WORTH MORE THAN $1500 WORTH OF WORK... SO WHY YOU CRYING :tears: :twak:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

:twak: u aint even on my level


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Sep 8 2008, 09:15 AM~11547251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THE BASE BLACK?


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

CUTLASS IS BLACK PAINT WITH RED FLAKES.. AND CRANBERRY GHOST PATTERNS.. THIS RIDE WAS SICK.................... :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Apr 25 2011, 01:14 PM~20416093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT INSTEAD OF PURPLE BRIGHT ASS RED ON A LINCOLN TOWNCAR ROOF ALSO NEED BODY WORK ON THE SAIL PANEL AND FRONT AND REAR BUMPER TOUCHED UP LMK WASSUP...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

?????????????????????


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

THIS A FULL RESTORATION GETTING DONE RIGHT NOW.. 57 CHEVY.. I POST PIC AS ITS GETTING DONE THIS MOUNTH...JULY 2011


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP MORE PICTURE THIS WEEK..


----------



## 78 camino (Oct 26, 2008)

hey what do u charge to do ghost patterns on my chrysler300 just the roof and the rear pillars and i want flake in it looking to go candy magentia and purple


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

THIS CAR WAS PAINTED LIKE 3 MONTHS AGO...PATTERN ROOF,, ANY QUESTION CALL 323-206-8396 OR 626-675-3536...THANKS


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## mz_n8tive_one (Jul 12, 2004)

ALTERED ONES said:


> ANY ONE NEED A GOOD PAINT JOB AND REALLY GOOD PRICE HIT ME UP 323-206-8396~FRANK LOW PRICES!!!!!


Do you do body work as well or just paint? I gotta 95 impala already primed up....but needs just a lil tlc on tha body....


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

NEW WORK IN PROGRESS 4-28-2012 MORE PIC SOON.....MY RIDE


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Dammn that looks clean foo


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

just got out the SHOP IN 1 DAY..


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

ALTERED ONES said:


> BUMP


TTT


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

nice work done on all the cars


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ALTERED ONES said:


> ANY BODY NEED A GOOD PAINTER CALL FRANK AT 323-206-8396~ LA COUNTY AREA!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------

